# I need more help in MA



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Snow Plow Driver w/Jeep or small truck wanted
I am looking for a RELIABLE person with their own snow plow on a Jeep or small truck. Please be reliable. I only snow plow residential driveways in Sudbury and Stow MA. With over 100 customers I am flat out on big storms. I have a waiting list of 2 neighborhoods that want my service. I can't service them without help.

$ depends on type of truck and experience.

Chris 508 269-8928


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Free bump. A good opportunity for someone here!! Good luck


~Kevin


----------



## mppropertymaint (Oct 31, 2011)

*RE: Sub*

Still looking for a sub?
I am from Hudson and I am interested. Give me a call 774-245-1621
Thanks
MIke


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Snow Plow Driver *w/Jeep or small truck* wanted
I am looking for a RELIABLE person with their own *snow plow on a Jeep or small truck*. Please be reliable. I only snow plow residential driveways in Sudbury and Stow MA. With over 100 customers I am flat out on big storms. I have a waiting list of 2 neighborhoods that want my service. I can't service them without help.

$ depends on type of truck and experience.

Chris 508 269-8928


----------

